# Dream Book?



## sparty (Mar 31, 2015)

Any ideas how long to get a dream book to be sent by mail? Was in Phoenix and they talked Mrs. Sparty into going to a presentation by offering the dream book via mail.  Cash wouldn't do the trick to get her to attend but the dream book sold - waste of 1.5 hours.. TS offer was 60,000 credits for some ridiculous amount.. They did give some cash and that was used at Rustlers Roost - what a great place - reminds me of Dusty Trail  in Dallas and Denver. Yeee HAWW!


----------



## 55plus (Apr 1, 2015)

We were in Florida for the winter and when we returned the Dream Book (Wyndham) was waiting for us in the mail. So at least they are sending them out. Also, I saw one on eBay for $50.


----------

